# Question about pistol pete flies Please help me



## Emerald2008

I fish for trout with pistol petes and I get tons of bites but I have an extremely hard time hooking them because they strike very quick. I get about 30 bites but only land about 3 or 4 fish. Can somebody explain in great detail exactly how to fish a pistol pete, what colors to use, what color of blade to use and what I can do so I don't have trouble hooking the fish. Please help me thanks. :x


----------



## Catherder

I love using Pistol Petes! (esp. the leeches) I guess I haven't noticed any particular hooking problems when using them. How are you fishing them? (stripping?, fly and bubble?, trolling?)


----------



## Grandpa D

A couple of things that you can try.

When you feel a strike, stop the fly and let it drop.
This will trigger a strike most of the time.

When you get a lot of hits and few hook ups, the fish may be hitting the tail.
Try fishing with shorter tails.

When all else fails, add a very small amount of power bait to the hook. This will trigger harder strikes.


----------



## REPETER

My dad and brother swear by slightly bending the point of the hook of any fly, just enough to let it twist and catch the corner of the fishes mouth-some worm hooks come pre-bent like this. I believe it may help.


----------



## LOAH

If you're fishing them on a fly rod, I'm of no help. 

If you're fishing them behind a bubble and missing hits, try using a different type of line that stretches less. That might be your problem. Garyfish stated that your tails may be too long and that could be it, too.

Another possibility is that your fly is too big and the fish are too small. :lol: 

I haven't had too many problems missing strikes on them, so that's all just speculation on my part.

One thing I've noticed about Pistol Petes and similar flies is that sometimes you have to tweak the blade a little to get it spinning properly. A good thing to do is to pinch the hook with your fingers, point the eyelet at your face, and blow on the blade. If it won't spin in air current, it won't spin in water either. The best way to tweak them is to pinch both sides with both hands and twist slightly in opposite directions, without bending them back toward the hook.

Good luck. I hope you find a way to fix your dilemma. They're great behind a bubble.


----------

